# Leopard Pattern Changes- Hatchling to 2.5 year old



## Team Gomberg (Nov 27, 2014)

I thought it'd be cool to post some photos of Levi and how his pattern has changed over the years. I brought him home at 4weeks old and now he's 2.5 years old. That's going from less than 2inches to 10inches in size! Quite a change occurs in that time 

Enjoy!

First day home







New black growth comes quickly!






And then the white spots start...






...and keep coming...














until eventually he has nice rings of all white growth! (the prettiest phase IMO)










Now, he's 10months old and has very even black/white spotting






Note the look of his underside... This is a confirmed male (wasn't confirmed at the time of this photo..but it might be interesting for some to see his underside from back then)






Then we celebrate his 1st Birthday...






He's still growing with a fairly even color pattern...(in these next photos he _looks_ the same but look closely, you'll see the changes  )





















His 2nd Birthday (no cake this time..lol)










His underside again..(still pre-flash) 






More growing. He's getting wider, too






Now at 2.5 years old






The thread of his most recent photos- http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/2-5-year-old-leopard.106633/

Hope you liked seeing the changes! His HIGH WHITE phase (joking..joking..) was my favorite. But I still think he's quite a looker! I wonder how much more growing/changing he has to do..   

(I had more photos for ya...but apparently I couldn't create a thread with more than 20 photos...shucks. sorry!)


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 27, 2014)

Very cool thanks for sharing .


----------



## wellington (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice to see the changes like this. I wish I could know how big Tatum will get. At this point with both of them, the growing won't be so obvious I'm sure. I'm hoping Tatum does a lot more growing, but of course will have to wait and see, probably a long time.


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 27, 2014)

This is cool now i know what to look forward to with mine


----------



## Wherethetortiroam (Nov 28, 2014)

What an adorable and colorful lil guy you have


----------



## Carol S (Nov 28, 2014)

He is very pretty.


----------



## Kathy Coles (Nov 29, 2014)

And his smoothness is beautiful also. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Nov 29, 2014)

Wow, beautiful growth! Already 10" at 2 years, he will be a very big boy!


----------



## Elohi (Nov 29, 2014)

Love!!! LOVE!!
His growth has been fantastic and his pattern is gorgeous. I could tell in his first plastron picture he was looking male, and his second yr plastron picture, even more so!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## diamondbp (Nov 29, 2014)

thanks for taking the time to put this together. very cool to see and such a healthy specimen


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 30, 2014)

I enjoy looking at threads like this...thanks for sharing  you have such a beautiful leopard & you took such good care of him


----------



## Elohi (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey Heather!
Look what just popped up in my fb newsfeed! You're handsome Levi!


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 1, 2014)

This is awesome being able to see the changes as he grows!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 1, 2014)

Heather thank you some much for the ammo. I'm not too sure Karen will thank you, but I'll be sure to give you credit.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 1, 2014)

That's awesome Monica! Thanks for giving me the heads up. I'm Facebook-less 

Ken, you lost me...?... does this mean you are venturing into leopards?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 1, 2014)

Been wanting to for some years now. I've got a fun story, not to share here, about a baby Leo that was to come home with me from LA.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 1, 2014)

Someday, Heather, we'll talk. It'll be fun.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 3, 2014)

Heather, aren't you glad you're up here where it's relatively dry?!!! Maybe you got 1/4" vs. the 2"-4" down south got, right? LOL


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 3, 2014)

Ya, my mom and friends are telling me about their heavy rain..(only in SoCal do 2 days count as heavy rain) but it's only been misty here.
I love it here so much Ken. LOVE it. Southern Oregon is just perfect so far. I still have to test Dec and Jan and haven't seen spring yet (no worries there) but even if these next 2 months are tough...It's only 2 months year.

During the winter, Levi gets to come inside each day for a soak and meal. And his house holds the temps perfectly. So, I'm glad it's just the 1


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 3, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> I love it here so much Ken. LOVE it. Southern Oregon is just perfect so far.


Shhhh! Keep it down or everyone will move here…WHERE IT ALWAYS RAINS AND HAS TICKS AND CRAZY PEOPLE WITH CRAZY IDEAS AND LOTS AND LOTS OF COLD, WET RAIN! WHAT IS THE SUN? WE ONLY GET RAIN!!!!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 3, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Shhhh! Keep it down or everyone will move here…WHERE IT ALWAYS RAINS AND HAS TICKS AND CRAZY PEOPLE WITH CRAZY IDEAS AND LOTS AND LOTS OF COLD, WET RAIN! WHAT IS THE SUN? WE ONLY GET RAIN!!!!


Hahahahaha 
THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I THOUGHT IT WAS LIKE!!!!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 3, 2014)

Hahahahaha
I'm still laughing from that post!

Hahahaha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 5, 2014)

Heather, how many times did you try to pump your own gas, only to get yelled at, before you just stayed in your car?


----------



## gingerbee (Dec 5, 2014)

Getting leopard fever!! They are so beautiful!!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 5, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Heather, how many times did you try to pump your own gas, only to get yelled at, before you just stayed in your car?


I haven't pumped my own gas in almost 10 years...so that hasn't phased me..lol

My husband and I hold many traditional roles. Him being the "gas pumper" has been one of them  
But he does enjoy the gas service. Kinda awkward for him at first but it provides jobs and he's getting used to it.

And just to get back to the star of the thread . Levi the leopard!
Nom nom nom


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 5, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> Levi the leopard!
> Nom nom nom
> View attachment 108289


Love the open mouth munching shot!!


----------



## pam (Dec 6, 2014)

Awesome pictures  thank you


----------

